

Stanford seeks to create new breed of engineer - ilamont
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/03/22/BASU1CI2U7.DTL

======
hga
Hmmm, the job of my friend who runs MIT's EECS undergraduate program is even
more secure than I thought.

And what I know of that department's accreditation is that the only problems
are with fine differences in educational philosophy, the biggest being the
question of can you teach design per se, or only as past of other courses. MIT
EECS believes the latter for their field, so they have to show the
accreditation how the various required courses include enough design
time/effort to qualify.

I also noticed a little while ago that of the big 4, Standford has by a
substantial margin the lowest number of CS undergraduates. U.C. Berkeley as a
state school of course has the most, and CMU has a program who's size is
capped, but is as I recall more than twice as big as Stanford's.

